# Paraguard - safe for planted tank?



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys - I have a betta that is ailing with what I believe to be a bacterial infection. The lfs suggested Paraguard.

The betta is in a 20 gallon long, planted tank. He's the only occupant other than a few pest type snails.

Will Paraguard kill off the snails?

Will it effect any of the following plants? Crypts, java moss, java ferns, anubias nana, vals, crypts, frogbit?

I have a 5 gallon I can move the betta too - but prefer not to, if I don't have too.

Will it kill off the good bacteria in my filter?


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've used Paraguard before and it didn't affect anything in my tank. I have most of the plants you listed. I have snails as well. None of them had issues. It didn't affect the bacteria either. It should be totally safe to use.


----------



## RobnSonji (Oct 6, 2013)

Paraguard is pretty safe with most things..... but I dont know if Id use it for bacterial infection..... its great on Ich and other parasites

seems Kanaplex would be better ?


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

The bottle says that it eradicates Ectoparasites and Fungal, Bacterial, and viral lesions.

I'm not 100% certain that it is a bacterial issue. It's just last on my list before determining that my water is too hard for the betta.



RobnSonji said:


> Paraguard is pretty safe with most things..... but I dont know if Id use it for bacterial infection..... its great on Ich and other parasites
> 
> seems Kanaplex would be better ?


----------

